# Bravo Macelene...



## sylko (22 Mai 2005)




----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## rezba (22 Mai 2005)

La même promotion de vétéran que poildep.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

tiens, n'ayant pas vu ce sujet, j'ai posté ma reaction ici.... 

bravo Helene....



ps: et Poildep, va nous feter ça aujourd'hui aussi.......que de nouveaux veterans.....
va falloir que je vous rejoingne vite.... 

pps: suite a la ligne ci dessus, j'en profite pour faire un petit ... WebO....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

*bravoooooo elene *  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Bravo mademoiselle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

*5000 posts*
Une petite AES pour fêter ça ?


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

bravo élène!!!!  
Attends j'arrive!!! en debut de piste biensur!!! :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2005)

Un petit iMac G5 pour fêter ça ? 







 :love:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Mai 2005)

Héhé, bien joué Macelene  :love:
De la part d'un Nioube


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit iMac G5 pour fêter ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, faudrait que tu organises une super AES de la mort si tu le veux gratos.....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Hey !

Macelene !!

Il était sexy Maurice Chevalier ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

bravo macelene ... tu etais en bout de piste selon ton pseudo .. tu t'envoles vers les hautes sphères à présent ... felicitations


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Bravo ma belle :love:


----------



## Talchan (22 Mai 2005)

Ah bravo une bonne raison pour boire une petite coupe  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

:rose: Vou savez quoi..?   on a oublié dans la cave une énorme bouteille de champagne... 

Vous revenez quand...?   la grange était bien vide sans vous aujourd'hui...  :rose:  


Merci :rose:    and a lot of :love: for Sylko, Bateman, Le gugusse Violet, Stook, robertav, Cor, le pur fils de la saggese, Malow,*MAcounette...*,  MAdonna, Pierrou, sonnyLove©, joëldu18, Talchan...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Et Marcel Cerdan, il était sympa ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Vou savez quoi..?   on a oublié dans la cave une énorme bouteille de champagne...
> 
> Vous revenez quand...?   la grange était bien vide sans vous aujourd'hui...  :rose:
> 
> ...


:rose:
je suppose que ce sont les plus importants que tu oublies ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

ah tiens, sonny, ça va ?  et Robert Johnson, tu l'as rencontré en vrai ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Toujours tu penses... 

Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki, me dit mon père...


----------



## kitetrip (22 Mai 2005)

outch 5000 posts ça commence à faire


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> je suppose que ce sont les plus importants que tu oublies ?





*MAcounette.....  :rose: *j'étais en train de mettre UN lien dans mon blog...


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toujours tu penses...
> 
> Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki, me dit mon père...


 T'as raison, on s'en fout !!!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, sonny, ça va ?  et Robert Johnson, tu l'as rencontré en vrai ?



Putain si j'avais pu...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

purée, elle pense même pas aux nordistes l'attendant en crevant de soif sur la plage de Palavas-Les-Flots...  :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain si j'avais pu...



rends-toi compte, t'aurais eu le même âge qu'aricosec et pu épouser macelene : La Classe Internationale !!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, on s'en fout !!!    :love:



je rigolais !

ça doit être joli nantes..


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> purée, elle pense même pas aux nordistes l'attendant en crevant de soif sur la plage de Palavas-Les-Flots...  :love: :love:



 je vous attendais là bas à la Grange...    :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> rends-toi compte, t'aurais eu le même âge qu'aricosec et pu épouser macelene : La Classe Internationale !!




   ben tant mieux...


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *MAcounette.....  :rose: *j'étais en train de mettre UN lien dans mon blog...


je m'en doutais bien que t'étais occupée ailleurs... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je rigolais !
> 
> ça doit être joli nantes..


 Je sais bien que tu rigoles !!! 

Pour revenir au sujet, Bravo Macelene   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Au fait c'est qui macelene ?


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est qui macelene ?



      Mais que fais-tu là...?  *File  là bas*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100219


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Mais je suis bien moi avec vous !!


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis bien moi avec vous !!



Rhââââ...     on fusionne alors...?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Commence je te suis...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je rigolais !
> 
> ça doit être joli nantes..




bof, tu sais, les villes reconstruites après la guerre... 

par contre, contrairement à Montpellier, on voit quelque chose à travers les fenêtres !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Commence je te suis...



jamais tu prends les devants ?


----------



## lalou (22 Mai 2005)

> bof, tu sais, les villes reconstruites après la guerre...
> 
> par contre, contrairement à Montpellier, on voit quelque chose à travers les fenêtres !


Il y a une conférence sur les solutions mac dans le domaine de l'éducation à l'IUFM de Nantes en juin (cf. le dernier _A vos Mac_ )... Donc à priori, c'est ue ville sympa nantes   
Pourtant les canaris seront en ligue 2 l'an prochain   

-> macelene : Bravo pour les 5000 !


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une conférence sur les solutions mac dans le domaine de l'éducation à l'IUFM de Nantes en juin (cf. le dernier _A vos Mac_ )... Donc à priori, c'est ue ville sympa nantes
> Pourtant les canaris seront en ligue 2 l'an prochain
> 
> -> macelene : Bravo pour les 5000 !




   vont bien les mouflons...?    merci Lalou   kisss


----------



## lalou (22 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vont bien les mouflons...?    merci Lalou   kisss



Les femelles mettent bas mi-avril... Dans la vallée de Porté-Puymorens, il y a des troupeaux entiers 
 
L'autre jour ils n'étaient pas loin de rentrer dans la cour de l'école. :rose:


----------



## loudjena (22 Mai 2005)

Moi j'aime bien les trucs avec des 5, parce que le 5 ça ressemble un peu au S, et il y a plein de mots sympa qui commencent par S.


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2005)

Comme sonny par exemple ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Dans ce cas seul le mot est sympa.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Z'avez pas fini d'en voir...


----------



## loudjena (22 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme sonny par exemple ?



Ouais ou SuperLove...


----------



## loudjena (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas fini d'en voir...



Ben justement, on aimerait bien voir


----------



## lalou (22 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les trucs avec des 5, parce que le 5 ça ressemble un peu au S, et il y a plein de mots sympa qui commencent par S.


Comme Sea, sex and Sun... ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, on aimerait bien voir



Pourquoi faire ???

Allez file au lit.


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

pas forcément   (c'est pas bateman qui poste)


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

quel nioubie ce bateman, même pas mille posts au compteur... 

je te laisse le millième bate ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Lui aussi ça va mieux...

S'illustre bien ce soir...


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

vivi, laisse moi celui là.  :rose: 

la poire belle Elène va bien, on y retourne.


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui aussi ça va mieux...
> 
> S'illustre bien ce soir...



on se pacse Sonny?  :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

bon, qui ressert de la belle-hélène ? ça me donne soif de voir les autres courrir, la pluie aussi ça me donne soif...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> on se pacse Sonny?  :love:



Déjà en main.

Dommage.

Tu peux toujours essayer les concombres.


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

allez hop deuxième service! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

les concombres, ça mollit à la chaleur... :mouais:

fonce bate : plus que 2 pour que tu deviennes grand !


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà en main.
> 
> Dommage.
> 
> Tu peux toujours essayer les concombres.



tout de suite les grands moyens!

(reservice de poire en direct)


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

ça mollit des guiboles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> tout de suite les grands moyens!
> 
> (reservice de poire en direct)



Devriez pas abuser de l'alcool, ça vous rend agressifs sur ichat...

J'me comprends...


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

Sonnytruclove© toi tu files au lit...      c'est pas le jour des oursins sur la tête que je sache ?  

 ça c'est plutôt le samedi


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Devriez pas abuser de l'alcool, ça vous rend agressifs sur ichat...
> 
> J'me comprends...



ah non, je tenais à vous dire m'sieur Bob que j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites !!  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sonnytruclove© toi tu files au lit...      c'est pas le jour des oursins sur la tête que je sache ?
> 
> ça c'est plutôt le samedi



Avec vous c'est tous les jours la fête des oursins, et autre fruits de mer plus ou moins odorants...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

Porc aux palourdes délicieux ce soir !


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2005)

pour le 999, vous aurez tous reconnu les chèvres et le Nikon!    :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les trucs avec des 5, parce que le 5 ça ressemble un peu au S, et il y a plein de mots sympa qui commencent par S.


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Porc aux palourdes délicieux ce soir !



Comme chez nous...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

dire que j'aime pas les anorexiques !!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Dire que j'aime pas les gens...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

pour l'indice de loudjena : sucer n'est pas tromper, non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dire que j'aime pas les gens...



et les oursins ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

bateman : c'est pas comme ça que tu me convaincras d'aller courir, c'est ognoble comme technique !!


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> pour le 999, vous aurez tous reconnu les chèvres et le Nikon!    :love:



*    il fait quoi avec les moutons notre Alem de course    *​


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *    il fait quoi avec les moutons notre Alem de course    *​




ce qu'il préfererait faire avec toi ou madonna ou loudjenaa voire bateman ou rezba : donner beaucoup d'amour comme à son habitude hein !


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

note que c'est con un mouton, ça répond bêêêêêêê...


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> note que c'est con un mouton, ça répond bêêêêêêê...




c'est pour faire durer le plaisir cette histoire de moutons...?


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toujours tu penses...
> 
> Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki, me dit mon père...




Sonny déclamant du Victor Hugo, au bar, si on m'avait dit que je verrais ça, je l'aurais pas cru


----------



## bateman (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour faire durer le plaisir cette histoire de moutons...?



non, ce 1000ème est pour toi!  :rose: 

tu reconnaitras la poire..  :love:


----------



## maousse (23 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sonny déclamant du Victor Hugo, au bar, si on m'avait dit que je verrais ça, je l'aurais pas cru


c'est que tu as un truc qui a l'air de te gratter l'oeil depuis un moment déjà


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

à propos de se gratter l'½il, on se voit quand maousse ?  (jolie image bateman  )


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> non, ce 1000ème est pour toi!  :rose:
> 
> tu reconnaitras la poire..  :love:





JE vous Aime...   :love:


----------



## bateman (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE vous Aime...   :love:



on se comprend..  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Waouuu 5000 !!!!  et ben ...

*Chapeau Belle Hélène ! :love:*





_Au fait ça a l'air animé par ici, y'en à qui font même des déviations obligatoires _


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> on se comprend..  :rose:




euh... :hein:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Au fait ça a l'air animé par ici, y'en à qui font même des déviations obligatoires _




si tu continues, je garde ichat !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si tu continues, je garde ichat !!



Toi rends-moi qui tu sais : j'ai à lui parler !


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Toi rends-moi qui tu sais : j'ai à lui parler !




pas possible, elle verse de la vodka !!


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu 5000 !!!!  et ben ...
> 
> *Chapeau Belle Hélène ! :love:*
> 
> ...





:rose:  heu tu sais...   bon c'est pas moi hein...?     

Mais bon dans le fond avoir son tradada à soi...   c tip top...     



On va se voir très Bientôt...Tu le sais...?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  heu tu sais...   bon c'est pas moi hein...?
> 
> Mais bon dans le fond avoir son tradada à soi...   c tip top...
> 
> ...



oui je le sais !!! :love: faut pas crier comme ça


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

on est pas SOURD hein !!


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui je le sais !!! :love: faut pas crier comme ça



Eh ! Oh ! et moi ?! j'suis pas au courant.


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

en fait, moi non plus mais elene m'a réveillé à crier comme ça... :hein:


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en fait, moi non plus mais elene m'a réveillé à crier comme ça... :hein:



je crie pas je suis contente


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Vou savez quoi..?   on a oublié dans la cave une énorme bouteille de champagne...
> 
> Vous revenez quand...?   la grange était bien vide sans vous aujourd'hui...  :rose:
> 
> ...



Eh oh... attendez j'arrive...  J'étais bloqué dans l'escalier, pitin©...  :love: 

5000 bises pour Elene...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE vous Aime...   :love:



Message destiné à faire fuir Sonnyboy ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Message destiné à faire fuir Sonnyboy ?



Rien ne peut faire fuir SonnyBoy, sauf peut-être sa propre incontinence ! 

EDIT : _Et quand je dis "propre" ..._  

EDIT : (bis repetita placent ...) J'oubliais le ^lus important :    elene !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les trucs avec des 5, parce que le 5 ça ressemble un peu au S, et il y a plein de mots sympa qui commencent par S.


 
Sans compter les trucs sympas qui finissent par s 

  

PS: macelene


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter les trucs sympas qui finissent par s
> 
> 
> 
> PS: macelene




Ben ... Et les trucs sympa avec des s au milieu alors !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Et les trucs sympa avec des s au milieu alors !


 
Bof...


----------



## loudjena (23 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter les trucs sympas qui finissent par s
> 
> 
> 
> PS: macelene



Oui comme ceux qui commencent par un S mis au pluriel  Et puis le S c'est un peu comme un 8 pas fermé... et puis le huit incliné à l'horizontal c'est le signe infini... on peut se promener dessus comme sur les anneaux de Möbius... comme on pourrait se promener sur les courbes d'un S...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

Ben ouais biensur, et puis un huit ça ressemble à des boules de geisha pendant que tu y es !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter les trucs sympas qui finissent par s





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Et les trucs sympa avec des s au milieu alors !



Heu...  fesses ?? ...     

(fessées ?? ...  :rose:  :rateau: )


----------



## loudjena (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais biensur, et puis un huit ça ressemble à des boules de geisha pendant que tu y es !!!



Ha ben wé, la vache ! Je n'y avait pas pensé ! Heureusement que tu es là !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

.....donc on a le S , le 8 , les boules de geisha :

le manuel est passé où  ?


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .....donc on a le S , le 8 , les boules de geisha :
> 
> le manuel est passé où ?


 
avant de passer aux travaux pratiques...?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avant de passer aux travaux pratiques...?





j'ai toujours voulu lire le kamasutra mais j'ai jamais eu le courage a demander au mec de la fnac:

"dite monsieur , il se truve où le livre.....ehum..... :rose: .....vous savez , le livre
le plus connu sur cette planete......enfin.......voyez vous.......oui oui , l'atlas !!!!!! "  


je approche de 40 ans et je ne l'ai jamais vu sur les etages d'une librairie


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours voulu lire le kamasutra mais j'ai jamais eu le courage a demander au mec de la fnac:
> 
> "dite monsieur , il se truve où le livre.....ehum..... :rose: .....vous savez , le livre
> le plus connu sur cette planete......enfin.......voyez vous.......oui oui , l'atlas !!!!!! "
> ...



demande a une fille du rayon livre, elles sont d'ahbitude moins etonnées....
un bon bouquin sinon...mais un peu lourd a lire....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours voulu lire le kamasutra mais j'ai jamais eu le courage a demander au mec de la fnac:
> 
> "dite monsieur , il se truve où le livre.....ehum..... :rose: .....vous savez , le livre
> le plus connu sur cette planete......enfin.......voyez vous.......oui oui , l'atlas !!!!!! "
> ...




Ben si non y a la VPC  mais a mon avis c'est le genre de truc qu'il vaut mieux apprendre sur le tas que dans les bouquins. En plus si les indications sont aussi claires que pour les meubles Ikéa t'as pas fini de te faire des entorses et autres luxations


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Achète-toi un palm et tu le trouveras partout facilement. Même sur macgé... n'est-ce pas rezba ?


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .....donc on a le S , le 8 , les boules de geisha :
> 
> le manuel est passé où  ?


 ah ces portugais, quel sex appeal


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours voulu lire le kamasutra mais j'ai jamais eu le courage a demander au mec de la fnac:
> 
> "dite monsieur , il se truve où le livre.....ehum..... :rose: .....vous savez , le livre
> le plus connu sur cette planete......enfin.......voyez vous.......oui oui , l'atlas !!!!!! "
> ...



Si ça t'interesse j'ai écrit le profil de l'oeuvre.

Je suis également auteur d'un "que sais-je" intitulé "le sexe à la portée des invertébrés"


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également auteur d'un "que sais-je" intitulé "le sexe à la portée des invertébrés"



note que ça permet des positions dingues d'être invertébrés...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

ça coupe pas l'envie de dire des conneries par contre, semblerait..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> note que



Les gens comme moi n'ont rien à noter.

Ils font noter.


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça coupe pas l'envie de dire des conneries par contre, semblerait..


 indeniable !


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça coupe pas l'envie de dire des conneries par contre, semblerait..



ben non, tout comme toi d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également auteur d'un "que sais-je" intitulé "le sexe à la portée des invertébrés"



Tu es bien modeste ! Que dire alors de ton magnifique "Maigrir grâce à la sodomie" (publié en Suisse sous le titre "La sodomie pour les nioubes") et de ton livre de mémoires "Tiens le pinceau, j'enlève l'échelle"... Une somme !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

Un recueil de poème va bientôt sortir.

J'hésite entre plusieurs titres :

- Macelene et la clarinette baveuse
- Robertav Artagueule et les quarante voleurs
- Tiens et celle là tu l'as vue ?
- Oh la belle bleue
- Pete un coup t'es tout vert
- Dis donc, c'est à toi tout ça ?
- Le bon dieu est un collègue
- Et encore t'as rien vu
- Et là tu vois, j'suis pas à fond
- Ho hé hein bon 
- S'il vous plait je vous en prie

Faut que je me décide !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> - Dis donc, c'est à toi tout ça ?



Je choisis celle-là sans hésitation. Je pourrais avoir une dédicace pour un pote ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien modeste ! Que dire alors de ton magnifique "Maigrir grâce à la sodomie" (publié en Suisse sous le titre "La sodomie pour les nioubes") et de ton livre de mémoires "Tiens le pinceau, j'enlève l'échelle"... Une somme !


je te soupçonne de m'extorquer des infos toi


----------



## katelijn (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> demande a une fille du rayon livre, elles sont d'ahbitude moins etonnées....
> un bon bouquin sinon...mais un peu lourd a lire....



Toi aussi on dirait


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me décide !!!!



ça m'a l'air d'être le meilleur titre


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

tu crois ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours voulu lire le kamasutra mais j'ai jamais eu le courage a demander au mec de la fnac:
> 
> "dite monsieur , il se truve où le livre.....ehum..... :rose: .....vous savez , le livre
> le plus connu sur cette planete......enfin.......voyez vous.......oui oui , l'atlas !!!!!! "
> ...



Je pense quand même que le mieux, c'est de passer par roberto : en BD, c'est quand même plus lisible et la BD c'est lui le spécialiste


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?



C'est pas des questions quand le doc est dans le coin, il va croire qu'on parle de lui


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

sonnytruclove© a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me décide !!!!






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a l'air d'être le meilleur titre



_


et tu crois qu'il va un jour se décider à...  ?    
_


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

à ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des questions quand le doc est dans le coin, il va croire qu'on parle de lui



Je crois toujours qu'on parle de moi, mais j'ai tort 9 fois sur 10. La dixième fois, je suis tout seul.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

On est toujours tout seul..

A deux ou trois prés...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours tout seul..
> 
> A deux ou trois prés...



Dis donc, c'est pas une AES ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

ça peut...


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

En tous cas à vous deux, c'est réglé comme du papier de musique...


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas à vous deux, c'est réglé comme du papier de musique...



Et encore, on n'en a que deux, imagine s'il y en avait toute une portée


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2005)

Mister Doquéville a dit:
			
		

> Que dire alors de ton magnifique "Maigrir grâce à la sodomie"





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je pense quand même que le mieux, c'est de passer par roberto : en BD, c'est quand même plus lisible et la BD c'est lui le spécialiste



J'ai hâte de voir ca....


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, on n'en a que deux, imagine s'il y en avait toute une portée



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : il semblerait que ce soit prévu, et même en cours !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : il semblerait que ce soit prévu, et même en cours !



La transgénétique c'est fabuleux tout de même


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours tout seul..
> 
> A deux ou trois prés...



C'est trop, un seul pré suffit pour deux ou trois anes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben si non y a la VPC  mais a mon avis c'est le genre de truc qu'il vaut mieux apprendre sur le tas que dans les bouquins. En plus si les indications sont aussi claires que pour les meubles Ikéa t'as pas fini de te faire des entorses et autres luxations





avec la chance que j'ai , si je commande cela chez eux une chose est sure :

c'est encore bioman (qui est rarement  là quand le facteur passe) qui va le receptionner   ...... je vais lui die quoi apres?      


pour ikea pas de prob, je suis une experte et leur mode d'emplois me fait plus peur !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec la chance que j'ai , si je commande cela chez eux une chose est sure :
> 
> c'est encore bioman (qui est rarement  là quand le facteur passe) qui va le receptionner   ...... je vais lui die quoi apres?  ...



tu lui fais la lecture...


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Ben il est où SonnyTruclove©...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est où SonnyTruclove©...



On ne s'intéresse pas assez à toi ? Il te faut du monde ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

un demi duo et le charme est rompu


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec la chance que j'ai , si je commande cela chez eux une chose est sure :
> 
> c'est encore bioman (qui est rarement  là quand le facteur passe) qui va le receptionner   ...... je vais lui die quoi apres?
> 
> ...


  merci gogole   
:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un demi duo et le charme est rompu



Est-ce à dire que ma moitié n'est pas mon demi ?  Ça me scie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce à dire que ma moitié n'est pas mon demi ?  Ça me scie !



Qu'est-ce que tu dira, alors, quand tu aura bu la moitié de ton demi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci gogole
> :hosto: :modo: :rateau:





hooooooooooo !!!!!   

merciiiiiiiii mon petit poisson rouge  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'intéresse pas assez à toi ? Il te faut du monde ?



ben déjà il y a toi...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben déjà il y a toi...!!!



Oui, mais c'était couru d'avance : il y a TOUJOURS moi...


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'était couru d'avance : il y a TOUJOURS moi...



et hop tu reviens encore ...        je te fatigue pas trop ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Filer des liens pareils à Robertav, bordel t'as peur de rien toi !*
> 
> :affraid:
> 
> ...




mais non, sont chouettes ses liens         :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je te fatigue pas trop ?



Si. Mais le dire n'y changera rien n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et...
> Ça va toi ?
> :love:
> :love:



Du feu de Moi (c'est dire...) :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est où SonnyTruclove©...



Qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre ?

(remarquer l'absence de smiley)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'intéresse pas assez à toi ? Il te faut du monde ?



Ah mais je ne m'interesse pas a elle.

(remarquer l'absence de smiley)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben déjà il y a toi...!!!



Erreur, grossière erreur...

(remarquer...)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et hop tu reviens encore ...        je te fatigue pas trop ?



Si, justement, mais je me suis déjà exprimé à ce pauvre sujet.

(remarquer....)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si, justement, mais je me suis déjà exprimé à ce pauvre sujet.
> 
> (remarquer....)



J'ai fait mon possible pour être désagréable en ton absence, mais je n'ai pas encore le niveau mon maître. Les voies du côté obscur sont-elles elles aussi impénétrables ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

4 a la suite et sans smileys......c'est mieux que du global......chapeau....   

(remarquez les 2 smileys....)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Oui, alors, s'il vous plait...

Je vous en prie...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 4 a la suite et sans smileys......c'est mieux que du global......chapeau....
> 
> (remarquez les 2 smileys....)



Oui, mais attention le contenu...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit arrête de l'embêter _ou bien je me fâche et je te fais la tête._



j'en aurais lu des conneries...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais attention le contenu...



ou ça le con tout nu.....ou ça......?


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu sais parler aux femmes._
> 
> Et même parmi toutes celles-ci _(l'éventail est large et riche de nuances z'innombrables)_, je dirai même que *tu sais parler aux Macélène !*
> :love:
> ...



Laisse tomber ...  il n'en a strictement rien à faire ...  il est comme il est ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'en aurais lu des conneries...



Et encore ... C'est rien par rapport à ce que t'en écris  <- smiley ... là ... si si !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber ...  il n'en a strictement rien à faire ...  il est comme il est ...



le veinard !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit arrête de l'embêter _ou bien je me fâche et je te fais la tête._
> :mouais:



Je lui fais un bien fou au contraire : la taquiner, c'est vous faire sortir du bois... Elle n'a jamais eu autant de marques d'amitié que ces derniers temps. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore ... C'est rien par rapport à ce que t'en écris  <- smiley ... là ... si si !



Dis donc papi rock'n'roll, faudrait voir à pas trop me courir sur le haricot non plus !!! Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber ...  il n'en a strictement rien à faire ...  il est comme il est ...



Tu ne sais rien de ce que je suis. Ça nous met à égalité, et c'est très bien ainsi.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je lui fais un bien fou au contraire : la taquiner, c'est vous faire sortir du bois...


dont on fait les pipes...


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> dont on fait les pipes...


 c'est bien ce que je me disais


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

On y arrive...

Tout doucement, mais on y arrive !


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sais rien de ce que je suis. Ça nous met à égalité, et c'est très bien ainsi.



Dont acte.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Du tacte ??? 

Nan, jamais...

Dans le lard direct...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc papi rock'n'roll, faudrait voir à pas trop me courir sur le haricot non plus !!! Hein ?



il ne risque pas de courir bien loin !


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le lard direct...



c'est beaucoup mieux pour faire les piqûres...  une bonne piqûre de  *Thiopental*©..   et hop, au lit tu files ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne risque pas de courir bien loin !



ça faisait longtemps que tu t'étais pas illustré toi...

Allez ressertoizanunettétoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc papi rock'n'roll, faudrait voir à pas trop me courir sur le haricot non plus !!! Hein ?



3/10 : peut mieux faire (c'est pas vrai, mais tant qu'il le croie !)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> dont on fait les pipes...



C'est plus fort que toi, hein, vieux pervers ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que tu t'étais pas illustré toi...



Je me disais la même chose : c'est plus un thread, c'est une procession !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est beaucoup mieux pour faire les piqûres...  une bonne piqûre de  *Thiopental*©..   et hop, au lit tu files ...



???  ???

Meuh oui, meuh oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais la même chose : c'est plus un thread, c'est une procession !



Les uns avançant le nez entre les fesses des autres...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

j'essaie de me mettre à niveau   

_... mais que la terre est basse_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _... mais que la terre est basse_



Pas assez : de là où je suis, je t'entends encore. C'est dire.   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

être au niveau de la terre c'est noble.

Trés noble.

Rien de tout celà pour l'instant...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez : de là où je suis, je t'entends encore. C'est dire.   :love:



claustro ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

maso ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Voilà, je crois qu'on a tous bien félicité macelene pour ses 5000 posts... On va en rester là maintenant.

Rendez-vous pour ses 6000.


----------

